# Solved: bootable virus scan cd\dvd please help



## guitar21 (Nov 6, 2006)

hi does any one know if this exists 
i need to use something before it boots windows xp

the computer has no virus protection installed and it would be good to get rid of some of them before windows starts as virus activety is usin 90% of the cpu % in idal 
(or what should be idal)

linux or doss style bootable virus scan i can copy to dvd\cd 
then i can get rid of moast\all of them and install proper protection

the pc is running fat32 file system i think this might be an advantage

if any one knows anything please reply even if you dont know the name of the scan i havent googled it because thats how she got the viruses in the first place downloading 
a program calling it self anti virus somthing

thank you


----------



## guitar21 (Nov 6, 2006)

i jus thoght id let you know the above pc will not boot in safe mode frezzzes on last file


----------



## mattice06082 (May 4, 2006)

I use the Ultimate Boot CD for Windows (UBCD4WIN). It's based on Bart's Preinstallation Environment and has many useful tools already added. As far as anti-virus, it has ClamWin and AntVir. Here's a link to the complete list of tools. The great thing about it is since it's built on BartPE, you can add your own or customize it in any way.


----------



## guitar21 (Nov 6, 2006)

[SIthank you ill try it and let you knowZE="6"][/SIZE]let you knowZE ill try it and let you knowZE


----------



## guitar21 (Nov 6, 2006)

that is just what i wanted 
searched for this last night and only found early copy with less antivirus stuf

thanks again i dont like using\installing stuf i dont no anything about (i done it once with virusburst

:up:


----------

